# Arkabutla Lake/Hernando Point (Mississippi)



## bill0830

Our first visit to this campground was in May 2007. Not only because of where it's located, this is a really nice park. The water level is down right now, water sports are not going to be much fun. We never got a chance to try out the fishing, but because of the water level, I wouldn't think it would be at it's best right now. 

The park rangers are "great". We had a mix up in the sites we reserved and they worked to correct the problem and we ended up with some great spots. 

Hernando, Ms is just a few miles away and offers about anything you need. 

I give this site a 7 out of 10 rating.


----------



## ctfortner

*Arkabutla Lake - Hernando Point Campground*

Nice campground. 

Nice paved level sites. The water has been very low the last couple of years, but is much higher now (as of this past weekend) due to all the recent rain.

Located just 30 minutes from Memphis, west off I-55, on Hwy 51 South, Hernando Point has 68 great RV spots with level pads, electric (30 & 50 amps), and water. Rent is low and security is good. We saw local cop cars and security cars driving through quite often. We paid $12/night for a non lake spot last weekend. I believe the lakefront campsites are $18/night.

It is a huge lake and is a great spot for summertime camping. Very spacious sites. They also offer many lakefront spots, which I highly recommend you reserve during the peak season, as they go fast. Havent fished here in a few years, but the lake is known for some huge crappie, 2 pounds common, 3 pounds not unheard of.


----------

